# Royal canin Vs Taste of The Wild



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

which is best for the cat Royal Canin dry food or Taste of the wild?

I'm trying the best for my cat and some people say this one is better and others say that one is better

and when you ask a vet he will advise you with whatever brand he have


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I feed Taste of the Wild. I don't know much about Royal Canin though. My cats like it, it is grain free and pretty economical. My vet is happy with it as well, and she doesn't sell the stuff. 

They don't like the wet version, but that doesn't say much because they won't eat much of any wet food.


----------



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

we don't have Taste of the wild wet food, I feed her home cooked

my vet have Royal Canin and when I asked him he said that Taste of the wild is ok but he prefers Royal Canin, I don't know why but I'm leaning towards Taste of the wild

I used to give her ANF but I want to change it coz I don't like it very much


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Royal Canin grain free? 

My vet peddles all the Hills foods but until I needed prescription stuff she didn't try to sell any, she refers to TOTW as high quality.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Taste of the Wild hands down.

Now, if you want a list of even better dry foods: Instinct chicken version, EVO chicken/turkey version, Now! Chicken/turkey/duck version, Wysong Epigen 90 version, Pinnacle Peak, Young Again, Innnova Prime version.


----------



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks carmel, but we have none of what you put

the best of what we have are Royal Canin and TOTW


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd go with TOTW then.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

sweet kitten said:


> thanks carmel, but we have none of what you put
> 
> the best of what we have are Royal Canin and TOTW


Where do you live?! If you're in the USA or Canada you can find the foods I listed by requesting the pet store order in the brand you're interested in, smaller pet stores will contact their manufacturer and see if they can get them in for you.

If you're not in North America, maybe someone else here will have an idea for food to recommend if they live in the same area... I really doubt Royal Canin is the best you can get, no matter where you live.  It really is over priced junk that the vets peddle.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

My cats really liked the Royal Canin calorie control, but I've never tried any of the other varieties. One who's off his diet eats Innova now and loves it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Of the diets that the vets offer, Royal Canin is the best...but it still leaves a lot to be desired. TOTW wins this battle hands down.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm, so maybe I should give Taste of the Wild a try too. My cats aren't too picky. Is there a specific flavor you would recommend? The roasted venison and smoked salmon has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

Carmel said:


> Where do you live?! If you're in the USA or Canada you can find the foods I listed by requesting the pet store order in the brand you're interested in, smaller pet stores will contact their manufacturer and see if they can get them in for you.
> 
> If you're not in North America, maybe someone else here will have an idea for food to recommend if they live in the same area... I really doubt Royal Canin is the best you can get, no matter where you live.  It really is over priced junk that the vets peddle.



I live in Jordan, it's an Arabic country in the middle east, and we don't have any of these brands, and I've been looking for TOTW roasted venison and smoked salmon, in the size I want, and I've been told that it needs approximately a month to get her, I've been given some samples but I still don't know what to do when she finishes it, I thought about bringing her Royal Canin but when I saw the replies I took it out of my mind


----------



## sweet kitten (Sep 7, 2013)

doodlebug said:


> Of the diets that the vets offer, Royal Canin is the best...but it still leaves a lot to be desired. TOTW wins this battle hands down.


the best two vets here say that Royal Canin is the best, but my search said the opposite, and when it comes to prices it's the most expensive one

but after all I want the best for my cat


----------

